# Fixing paint



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

Yeah. Remove anything that's loose. I'd put a primer on there to seal up the paper before starting the repair.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I'd use a utility knife to cut out what's loose - just pulling on it will make for a bigger repair than necessary. I'd prime first with Gardz [oil base primer is also good] then cover the damage with joint compound. Rolling on the primer and paint might be enough to replicate the texture.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

I bet the sheen won't quite match in that spot though. Depending how much you care, you may need to paint the whole wall.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

How long ago was it painted ?
Do you still have left-over paint ?


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

voickoad said:


> hi guys with software or no ???


Press and hold the button on the roller frame to put it in safe mode...

Zombie post, guys.


----------

